# Sig Request Please!!!



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would like a sick sig of GSP, Urijah Faber, and Chuck Liddell.

*Pictures*

Left

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/articlefiles/3766-StPierreMiller067UFC52.jpg

Middle

http://api.ning.com/files/tp04rbnda...Rwl1SsvezGYlEiF5N-BIUjTgU04lF/UrijahFaber.jpg

Right

http://seanmunoz.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/chuck_liddell.jpg

*Text*

I would like it to say GSP under St. Pierre's pic, Faber under Urijah Faber's pic, and Liddell under Chuck Liddell's pic.

*Colors*

Whatever you think would be cool, I trust you :thumbsup:

Avatar: No

Take your time, no rush at all:thumb02:

*EDIT:* And those arent the pictures that i HAVE to have. if they dont work for you just let me know.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

I would like to have though that my Photoshop skills have improved much more since the sig that I formerly did for you. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Evil Ira said:


> I would like to have though that my Photoshop skills have improved much more since the sig that I formerly did for you. I'll give it a shot.


thanks man! i love that sig that you did. i just wanted one that has my 3 favorite fighters in it. but i love the faber one man!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I might get something if I get inspired, multiple fighter sigs are always so cluttered...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

man everytime i see toxic i always watch bisping get KO'd like 10 times before i leave the page!


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> man everytime i see toxic i always watch bisping get KO'd like 10 times before i leave the page!


Haha I do the same thing... And I'm not the best or even that good but just for fun I'll make a sig...:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

sweeeeet!:thumb02:


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's what I came up with..


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Here's what I came up with..


Actually wouldnt look bad if you take that swirl out of the back..


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Here's what I came up with..


Your improving well! Faber's head is a wee bit chopped off though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

is anyone esle still making them? not trying to rush or anything its just out of curiosity.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Here's what I came up with..


looks pretty nice man. although i do agree that fabers head is a bit chopped off.

oh and the reason i asked if anyone else was making them was because i saw a couple of responses that said people would make them. not that i expect them or anything.


----------

